# Lotta Sea Lice



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Courtney Barnett / Kurt Vile
Lotta Sea Lice

Release Date October 13, 2017
Duration44:33
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative Singer/Songwriter
Alternative/Indie Rock
Indie Rock


----------

